# Making flat washers



## Aukai (Jul 2, 2020)

I need to make 6 flat washers from bar stock. After I turn to diameter, face, then drill, it will get parted. The washer thickness needs to be a consistent .250. Would the super glue to a host bar work, or is there another trick I could use.
I'm thinking, once I get the parted face flat I could use the diamond plates to lap to final size.


----------



## Reddinr (Jul 2, 2020)

I think Joe Pieczynski has a good video on this.  Found it:


----------



## Aukai (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you, I was going to snoop youtube when I got to work


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2020)

How accurate do you need the washers to be? You should be able to just part them off within a few thou. If it has to be very accurate then facing them on a magnetic chuck or surface grinding them would work best.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 2, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I need to make 6 flat washers from bar stock. After I turn to diameter, face, then drill, it will get parted. The washer thickness needs to be a consistent .250. Would the super glue to a host bar work, or is there another trick I could use.
> I'm thinking, once I get the parted face flat I could use the diamond plates to lap to final size.



If I needed consistent thickness, I would probably start with 1/4" plate.  Drill a half dozen appropriately spaced and sized holes and cut the blanks out.  Cut square our first and cut the corners to make octagons.   Make a mandrel out of a bolt  and string all six blanks and tighten a  nut to hold them.  Turn the O.D. of the blanks and you're done.  If your hole size is fairly large the original hole can be smaller and the holes drilled or bored to final size as a final op.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm thinking I would like to come in at .001, this is for an adjustable clutch that has 6 adjustable stands for the pressure plate to bolt to. Maybe this is too ambitious....
RJ, we're thinking it needs to be harder than generic steel plate?.?.
Mike I'm lacking those abilities, and trying to get it done by the weekend. LOL
The stands are the adjusters, and dialed in by a dial indicator, so some tolerances are acceptable, the washers now are are .300, don't know if hes willing to sacrifice those.


----------



## mikey (Jul 2, 2020)

You can try using a parallel inserted between the jaws of your chuck to locate each washer to a uniform depth. First, cut the washer thicker so you have room to work and face one side clean. Then place the parallel inside the jaws, put the washer on top of the parallel and tighten the jaws. Remove the parallel before you run the lathe. Then face the washer, then measure the thickness of the washer and then cut it to the desired thickness. 

You can make adjustable work stops of various styles to do this without a parallel but that will take some time.


----------



## Jimsehr (Jul 2, 2020)

1 Bore soft jaws to hold part. 

2 Bore emergency collet. 

3 Make washers with a smaller hole . Then bolt to a host bar that you have faced flat. Face washer down to finished bore size . Then open bore to dia needed .

4 turn and face part then instead of cutting off use a groove tool to face the back side too .250 size . Then drill for bore size.


----------



## ErichKeane (Jul 2, 2020)

I would make the outside dimensions, then part off a little over-thick.  Then you can just use a superglue arbor, mag chuck, or surface grinder to get the thickness right.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 2, 2020)

All great suggestions, The collet idea made me think of boring a register .250 deep to tight fit the washer in another bar, and face it, is that the collet idea? I do have another bar faced that could use the super glue too.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 2, 2020)

Try this method. Different language but works good.





Cheers
Martin


----------



## Martin W (Jul 2, 2020)

Try this one instead. He has a couple videos. I have them mixed up





i know they are for bigger washers, but still might help someone.
Cheers


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 2, 2020)

Humm...your clutch pressure plate will make them all the same, in time.


----------



## brino (Jul 3, 2020)

Reddinr said:


> I think Joe Pieczynski has a good video on this. Found it:



This is the Joe Pie video I thought of when @Aukai asked about making washers to thickness......






-brino


----------



## Reddinr (Jul 4, 2020)

> This is the Joe Pie video I thought of when @Aukai asked about making washers to thickness......



Ah, yes.  That's the one that shows it better!


----------



## westerner (Jul 4, 2020)

Joe Pie is brilliant. He has videos addressing many of the technical issues we all come up against sooner or later, and some we never will.
His problem solving skills and down-to-earth method of explaining them are some of the best on the Web, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 5, 2020)

I cut 16 clutch discs, and made a horrible mess on the lathe, I had to equalize the 32 sintered iron facings to 1.5" taking out from the center. He has a clutch facing machine, but can only do the full face, it was a marathon. 
I did not get on with the cert problem, I'll check the links tomorrow at work, thank you guys for them.


----------

